# FS: 120G tank 43x30x20 reduced



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

120 43X30X20 with stand and custom canopy see tank journal posts 2 and 28,

250 dollars


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for good deals from a good seller, easy to work with and friendly!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

the equip is selling. thanks all for your interest. check post for updates.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again for the great deal on the filter Rick. Was a pleasure to meet you guys. I got to thinking when I left there wow I bet that tank looked just awesome when it was all up going & planted! Pictures really don't do justice as opposed to seeing the set-ups in person. Looking forward to seeing your next project! Bump for a nice tank and equipment for great prices!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Rick was awesome, he let us stole most of his fishy~~


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks again Rick good luck with the rest of the sales


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

to the top! no reasonable offer refused!!!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

price change


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

this will take some time I imagine as the dimensions are unusual but the deep tank gives all sorts of great scape options.

Rick


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

What's all included for 250 $ ie: filter/lights ? ....the wheels are turning!!..... It is a very nice setup ...


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

You would know Bill Lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> What's all included for 250 $ ie: filter/lights ? ....the wheels are turning!!..... It is a very nice setup ...


If I am not mistaken Bill, it's just the tank, stand & canopy. I bought one of the filters last weekend & I believe the rest of the equipment was sold as well, but I could be wrong. It is a very cool setup.... had my wheels turnin' when I was there staring at it lol


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

yes bill, it is just the stand canopy and tank.
make me an offer I can't refuse.

I have some wiggle room.

Rick


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

As a person who seen this tank in person, really kool dimension, lots of protential~  Hope it goes to good home!


----------

